# Maple, Bourbon BACON!!!



## smoker shawn (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought I would test out a recipe that combines three great things. Pork, Pure Maple syrup, and Bourbon!

( I am shooting from the hip a little with this recipe...  So maybe wait until I get it smoked and tested before you try it out)








1- cup Bourbon

1/2 cup Pure maple Syrup

1/4 cup brown sugar

pinch of cayenne pepper

add 1/3 cup of the basic dry cure rub mix (below)

Put them in a pan, bring to a low boil and reduce to simmer till it thickens up (stir it while it simmers, approx 15 minutes). Allow this mixture to cool enough to handle 

Pour over Belly and rub in.

Slide into a 2 gallon ziploc bag and overhaul daily for 7-10 days (until the belly firms up).

Then smoke it!! 

------------------------

basic Dry cure rub mix recipe

1 pound kosher salt

1/2 pound sugar

2 oz. pink salt

-----------------------------

I'll will update with pics as I move forward. And I will make any suggestions to change the recipe after I finish it.

Smoker Shawn


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)

It sounds like a good recipe, but it concerns me that you don't know exactly how much cure your using for the amount of bacon you have. 2 oz. of cure#1 is enough to cure 50 lbs. of meat. I'm certainly no expert on curing, so hopefully JJ or Pops will chime in here soon.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds like a good recipe, but it concerns me that you don't know exactly how much cure your using for the amount of bacon you have. 2 oz. of cure#1 is enough to cure 50 lbs. of meat. I'm certainly no expert on curing, so hopefully JJ or Pops will chime in here soon.


X2


----------



## smoker shawn (Feb 12, 2012)

SmokinAl - thanks for your concern,

Perhaps I didnt make it clear on the recipe,

I am using a small portion of the dry cure mixture (1/3 cup or approx 1/10th of the dry cure recipe I posted.)

For a 4# to 5# belly it is just about right on.

I hope this clears it up on the amount of cure I am using.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2012)

Theoretically what you are trying to do sounds reasonable, however premixes are not recommended because the components are of different size and weight and therefore seperation is possible and inaccurate proportions end up in the recipe...This becomes super critical with larger batches of Pre-mix, it would be impractical and difficult to Re-mix to a unifom distribution each time you go to measure out what you need for a recipe... Yes manufacturers make large batches of pre-mix but they purchase ingredients that are designed or formulated to meet their needs...

If it was me, I would go by Weight and measure individual ingredients for each batch then you would be spot on. That being said it is reasonable that for a small amount of Pre-mix, 1 1/2 Lbs, as you have here, with thorough mixing before each use the proportions would be fine. In this case, the weight of Salt, Sugar and Cure does add up to about 3 1/2Cups or alittle over 10-1/3Cups so I concure with your estimate that 1/3Cup is proper and safe...JJ


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Theoretically what you are trying to do sounds reasonable, however premixes are not recommended because the components are of different size and weight and therefore seperation is possible and inaccurate proportions end up in the recipe...This becomes super critical with larger batches of Pre-mix, it would be impractical and difficult to Re-mix to a unifom distribution each time you go to measure out what you need for a recipe... Yes manufacturers make large batches of pre-mix but they purchase ingredients that are designed or formulated to meet their needs...
> 
> If it was me, I would go by Weight and measure individual ingredients for each batch then you would be spot on. I agree 100%
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the back up and additional info...It is more critical to be Accurate and Safe than it is to save a few minutes using a premix...JJ


----------



## smoker shawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet Georgia Brown!!!  This is the best bacon I have ever had!!!   It turned out great!!!!


----------



## smoker shawn (Feb 22, 2012)

A big thanks to my buddy Eli for getting me into this sport! And his continued help with experimenting with new recipes!  Practice makes perfectly Delicious!!


----------



## smoker shawn (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 22, 2012)

I want to see a fry shot!!


----------



## roller (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you smoke it ?


----------



## smoker shawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Smoked for 4 1/2 hours over hickory and applewood.


----------



## smoker shawn (Feb 22, 2012)

The Maple bourbon bacon is the belly on the left.


----------

